# MAD MAX / FURY ROAD CASE MOD



## MonsterMawd (May 17, 2018)

Welcome! Thanks for checking out my tribute to Mad Max & his Interceptor build log. This is one of my Bucket list theme PC builds. My mother brought me to the premiere of The Road Warrior movie and I've been fan of this world ever since. This will be a modified desktop PC with liquid cooling. Inspired by visual elements of Max's Interceptor and the Mad Max World. ...and maybe Fury Road. There shall be rust and maybe even a Detonator attached to the PC? (lol). I'll be sharing highlights of it's progression stages, including video clip links as I move along in this thread. I have a basic idea of what PC hardware components will occupy this mad max inspired PC (motherboard, CPU, DDR, GPU, SSD, PSU) The case is an Enermax Equlilence they donated to me last year.  If you've followed my past personal builds, I like to find good deals on hardware whenever possible I do plan to fabricate the liquid cooling lines from 361 marine grade stainless tubing. No idea what brand of CPU & GPU water blocks, radiators and fittings I'll use yet.











The case is the Enermax Equilence I was given. It sorta looks like a Fractal Case, but without any of the well thought out features.






I apologize in advance if you're expecting me to pose a Mad Max action figure inside the case (haha). The Interceptor's V8 feels more appropriate. The scale Ford engine I'm using is by LIBERTY Classics, http://www.libertyclassics.com/











I've added motorized shaft to spin the supercharger belt, you can watch it here, 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992023385818492928





I've modified the supercharger pulleys with larger plates to keep the belt from rolling off.






I will be fabricating a new engine scoop to emulate Max's Scott Injector Scoop and painting everything dark grey.


----------



## Artas1984 (May 17, 2018)

I think CPU cooler must be air vented - simulating a motor radiator cooling.

Enermax.. Sure.. Great idea! I imagine a CPU heatsink with a borderless cooler attached - that would be awesome!


----------



## MonsterMawd (May 18, 2018)

Thank you for the post and ideas!

I cut this opening in the Equilence bezel with a Jigsaw.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 18, 2018)

Cool idea.


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 29, 2018)

Can't wait to see the end result Bill!


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jun 11, 2018)

haha, I'm not done with the engine yet, but it does now have elec motor inside now, you can see belt action here, 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992023385818492928
It will look like max's 351 when it's finished.

Had opportunity to get back into the workshop yesterday and make some progress on my Mad Max / Road Warrior / Fury Road tribute PC build. I've decided to locate the V8 to the top panel. I'm going to mock up a 120mm slim radiator to see how it looks in front of the V8 engine and bezel. Hmm, on 2nd thought, maybe a 80mm radiator would be better scale? I still need to fabricate the proper diamond blower for the engine. The Enermax Equilence case lacks a vertical GPU mount, so I've modified the chassis for this compact ITX/MATX vertical GPU bracket, goo.gl/XGejK1 It's mounted on aluminum diamond plate, painted matte black. Here's a photo I found of the Falcon XB from the Fury Road movie before some stages I captured of my progress.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jun 12, 2018)

That's location for the GPU with this do-it-yourself vertical mount. The final GPU will have water block. 






Next stage is modifying the top rear portion of the Enermax Equilence case to hold two water reservoirs to emulate the rear fuel tanks on the falcon XB.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jun 13, 2018)

To emulate the rear fuel tanks in Max's Ford Falcon XB, I'm using EK-RES X3 150mm reservoirs. btw, these photos are stills from video I'm making of the entire build, once it finished for my YT channel, https://www.youtube.com/user/MonsterMawd

I'm wondering if I can use clips from the movie without audio in my video? no clue...


----------



## AltCapwn (Jun 13, 2018)

Oh damn, gonna be a very sexy build!


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jun 15, 2018)

Hey Mini, Great car @altcapwn 

Do you recall the Red pull switch on Max's stick shift for his Supercharger? I thought it would be fun to somehow implement it into my Mad Max tribute build. The switch is used in commercial vehicles for controlling a two-speed axle assembly. I found it on Ebay as Cole Hersee part number 50036-BX.


----------



## AltCapwn (Jun 18, 2018)

MonsterMawd said:


> Hey Mini, Great car @altcapwn
> 
> Do you recall the Red pull switch on Max's stick shift for his Supercharger? I thought it would be fun to somehow implement it into my Mad Max tribute build. The switch is used in commercial vehicles for controlling a two-speed axle assembly. I found it on Ebay as Cole Hersee part number 50036-BX.


Thanks mate, it's the love of my life. 

Great sense of details I must say!


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jun 18, 2018)

your rims are badass, look like BBS?


----------



## AltCapwn (Jun 20, 2018)

MonsterMawd said:


> your rims are badass, look like BBS?



Nope! They're JNC Wheels (don't quite remember the model tho). They are way more cheap than BBS but still quality wheels so it doesn't crack of explode if I hit a bump. 

Here's a clear and recent picture if you're interested ; https://www.reddit.com/r/MINI/comments/8lnp6z/another_pic_of_my_wife/

It's safe for work, don't mind the title of the post LOL.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jun 20, 2018)

Ahh, Ive seen JNC rims, theyre great for the price. I have 97 Accord in forest green and would opt for the gold mesh same look.

What do you guys use for cutting small holes? I made this guide for Step Drill Bits here, 








I found Max's Falcon rim in web search attached Nikko Toyota HiLux 4WD R/C truck, but I'll check the R/C Hobby Stores






Our scale V8 sitting next to Black ICE GTX 80mm radiator. This morning I found 36mm thick 80mm radiator online shown below. Suppose Flex tube loop would be appropriate.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jun 25, 2018)

Had some time yesterday to get more progress in. The larger Black Ice Nemesis GTX 80mm radiator may have won me over, instead of the scale appropriate generic radiator I was considering. It also allows options for different compression fittings, versus the welded inlet/outlet ports. I've mounted the classic aluminum framed Evercool 80mm fan. I'll probably paint the fan dark grey.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm going to cut the top panel again and rotate the 80mm radiator 90 degrees, so the radiator is no longer protruding so high. I stumbled upon this hydraulic shock in my junk drawer and used it as support for the scale engine. I may replace it with something else if/when it feels right. btw, the supercharger in the movie could be turned on and off via an electrical switch, which isnt true in reality. They elevated the supercharger upon brackets over the engine with an electric motor, haha. The photo below illustrates the same electric supercharger setup as the movie.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm no expert on the movie, but I thought the GM 671 blower they used had an electronic clutch fitted to the pulley as was a common mod at the time.
Also the picture above is reversed as the car is right hand drive.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 28, 2018)

this is uh... pretty damn amazing.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jun 28, 2018)

The photo screen shot of this replica build in United States, 








I might fabricate a hood as well. I made scale vette stingray cowl duct hood in 2005 with sheet metal and body filler







Yesterday I cut the top panel further so I could rotate the 80mm radiator onto it's side. It just protruded too much. I want the supercharger and blower to be more of the focal point, just a little OCD? maybe... haha  






The Max mod is consuming my bench space, haha. Last night I cut opening in the 5.25 bay to route the tubing from the 80mm radiator


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jul 2, 2018)

I saved two of my limited run of mad max fury road fan grills for this project, they were machined from acrylic and painted with weathered, clip below shows me dry brushing 
















Cutting opening for the radiator lines, finishing edges with Black u-channel molding trim


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jul 3, 2018)

yesterday, I found time to make mounting bracket from 20 gauge steel for the 80mm radiator


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jul 5, 2018)

Do you guys keep the factory fans you pull from cases? I honestly ask myself why I keep them?


----------



## albertswiley (Jul 8, 2018)

How much this costs to you?


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 9, 2018)

MonsterMawd said:


> Do you guys keep the factory fans you pull from cases? I honestly ask myself why I keep them?


It depends on brand, quality and rating.
It's always handy to have a spare or two on hand


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jul 10, 2018)

As promised, I'm ditching the scoop on the scale V8 and making the Scott Superslot fuel injector scoop from Max's V8. I started by makingthe top and bottom portions from acrylic, but getting the 45 angle degree bend from acrylic is "challenging" without the acrylic warping. I ditched that idea and made another bottom half from 20 gauge sheet metal. Which reminded me I really need a new bending brake. The two pieces are joined together with Scotchweld DP-190 epoxy. I need to make the base next, and maybe add the fuel lines.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jul 11, 2018)

fuel injector scoop done, Everything on the engine needs to be painted Dark Silver Aluminum


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jul 12, 2018)

Out of curiosity I grabbed this Vertical GPU bracket to see how the GPU looks in front of the Enermax chassis. Hmmmmm


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jul 16, 2018)

Painted the engine and injector air scoop silver alum


----------



## MonsterMawd (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi everybody, Sorry for the lack of updates. I've had to start another project build for a client. Paying gigs keep the lights on, so Max will need to temporarily park the Falcon. I may bring it out and share a new update for mental break if time allows. I will be starting a worklog for this new build once the NDA is lifted, I think it will be a real spectacle once it's finished.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Apr 10, 2019)

Sorry for lack of progress. I had paused to get this metro exodus 







 finished in time for their launch. Just started working with the new cooler master SL600M case for DiRT Rally 2.0 game theme build. Interesting chassis layout thats confused most of the YT reviewers. Can anyone think beyond the normal ATX layout anymore? Most of the reviewers ignored the multiple cooling options the case offers. So, once that's finished, I can hopefully (sigh) get back to this project. Personal projects always get halted so I can pay the bills.


----------



## MonsterMawd (May 24, 2019)

I plan to get back on this Mad Max build, as it was supposed to replace my old shipping PC months ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's another chance to win a build of mine, just announced today by Cooler Master, https://landing.coolermaster.com/computex2019/campaign/


----------



## infrared (May 24, 2019)

Awesome build, can't wait to see it finished!

Metro build is also pretty phenomenal


----------



## HammerON (May 24, 2019)

Sub'd for an awesome looking mod/idea


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jul 10, 2019)

Once again my personal build has been temporarily derailed while I take on other build commitments to pay the bills. Hopefully I can get back to this soon.


----------

